# Pipe tobacco into snuff



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I've got four ounces of a tobacco that I'm not that into. At least when it's in a pipe. It's a very light, natural tobacco, sweet, burns quickly, a blend put together to me by a local Indonesian tobacconist. Last night, I read a story about someone making snuff from some old Lucky Strike (which still strikes me as slightly disgusting!). I thought I'd give it a try: I left a large pinch of the tobacco under an electric lamp to dry out. When it crumbled easily into powder, I put it in a blender and let it buzz for ten minutes. When I had a look again, it was a fine powder, like finely ground coffee.

Et voila! Nasal snuff. 

Being a naturally stupid individual, I took way too much the first time, it left me gasping like I'd been teargassed and maced. Proceeding with slightly more caution, I tried about quarter of the volume. It was actually really good! After the initial blast, I got the delicious sweet tobacco taste, spreading over the back of my tongue. It was quite a nicotine hit, too!

I'm quite taken by this. I generally only smoke a pipe when I'm at home, but I still feel the urge for nicotine when I'm out and about. If I could get a little snuff bullet, I'd make this a regular thing. I often have to travel on planes, it would be nice to have the little bottle to carry around.

I notice that most of the places that sell snuff bullets seem to be selling drug paraphernalia, with the "other than intended purpose" being fairly obvious. This gives me hope: while you can't hardly find pipes, tobacco, or accessories in Jakarta, and despite the fact that minor drug possession charges here leading to five year prison sentences, the flea markets do a thriving trade in bongs, crack pipes and other stuff. I might invest my sunday morning in seeing whether I can find a snuff bullet to use.

Anyone here also tried making their own nasal snuff? Any good resources online?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want to buy some snuff, try mrsnuff.com. He ships to the US from the UK, so I assume Jakarta would be possible too. 

I have made my own snuff. I had some leftover Boswell Berry Cobbler that I brrr'd to a mostly fine powder in my coffee grinder, then sifted it through a new pair of women's pantyhose (my wife's, mine are too nice to ruin!). It was fair, but ultimately I decided that I'd rather just buy it ready to go, rather than mess with making it.

We have a "snuff - what's in your nose" thread that is pretty active. You should join us there...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys are going to hate me.  The Paper Plate Potpouri has been through many cycles on the same plate and yesterday I put the latest incarnation of scraps into the Serial Aromatics Pouch as part of the new mix. Left on the plate was a significant pile of tobacco dust, collected over months. I thought about it for a while, considering that it had everything from Ennerdale to Five Brothers to Jackknife Plug in it, thought about taking some -- then I lost my courage and dumped it. I should have mailed it to Kyle or Dan or somebody.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

So what tobacco was it that is so good in the nose but not the pipe? Others may want to try that.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> So what tobacco was it that is so good in the nose but not the pipe? Others may want to try that.


Wonder what Ennerdale would be like?


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> So what tobacco was it that is so good in the nose but not the pipe? Others may want to try that.


Tommy, I'm afraid that it was one of these Indo village blends. My enthusiasm for them diminished a bit after I got hold of a can of Tuskegee Airman. I realize by comparison they really do lack body and sophistication. Very quick burners. But a nice, (natural) sweet taste. I'd like to try it with some others. I just never thought about making it myself, I suppose I figured it would be something complicated and tricky. I've had a few snuffs today: it was really good when I was working in my office, sorting out filing cabinets, that kind of thing. I felt the urge here and then to stop and have a pipe -- but I had some snuff instead and kept working. NOW I'm having the pipe, after I finished. I saw somewhere that a pepper grinder is good for grinding snuff, I might invest in one.

DanR, I had a look at Mr. Snuff. Looks great! And the great thing is how cheap, too! Something about zero taxes in the UK to encourage ciggie smokers to use snuff instead? I dunno. I'll come over and look at the main thread for snuff shortly.


----------

